# scratchbuilt turntable anyone??



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

Anyone have any good links that follow a scratchbuilt turntable from start to finish??  Looking to build one this spring with a round house.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron Senek has a great one. This thread isn't step by step, but I imagine if you contact Ron, he'll fill ya in on the details..

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=49951&SearchTerms=turntable


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

I was thinking either something outta wood or styrene, you know something that doesn't take a v-8 engine to make it turn!


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

D-n-H Kirkville The turntable you are referring to by me is powered by USAT SD-40 motor. Maybe this other site will help you. http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=49291


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

Ron I was just kidding! I don't know how to weld so steel is out for now.. nails and glue, now even I can handle that!  that outher rountable you linked me to is the one that i needed! Thanks a lot.  Great ideas guys!


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I built one from Tufboard, wood, brass, aluminum, and styrene.









Here's a link to how I built  my  turntable.    It probably cost about $25 in materials.    It is manual powered and stays out all year long.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice job, Bruce. I had to book mark this one.


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks Bruce that's the one I was thinking about but couldn't remember where I saw it.  Good job and thanks!

Mark


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

A more detailed article on building this will be in the April 2008 Garden Railways magazine.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Bruce! I'll be looking forward to that issue.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty did one and wrote it up here and at the Aristo site. Jerry


----------



## dillo99 (Jan 3, 2008)

I built one on my indoor railroad a few years ago:


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Dillo99, i have seen the other turntables posted, but not yours. I like the rustic look and the detail of your layout. Nice job! 
Terry


----------

